
Homemade high output “Thermoelectric Generator”, 6 cell's 200mv - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Zbmwf5uEQ
======
peter_d_sherman
Takeaway: You wouldn't think that Carbon (in this case in the form of a pencil
lead / pencil leads) would be a good Peltier Effect / Thermoelectric Effect
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect))
material -- but that assumption turns out to be not true...

In fact, I posit that there is a lot of experimentation to be done with
Peltier Junctions which, in addition to the two dissimilar metals, _have a
carbon layer of varying experimental parameters_ (carbon type, thickness,
etc.), between them.

I posit that _more efficient Peltier Junctions_ could potentially be created
by the use of some form / thickness of carbon in the metal sandwich... will
this prove true?

Well, we need to do some more experimentation in this area!

